# Portal acting weird.



## Demonbart (May 1, 2010)

My wii isn't hacked, so I don't need to follow the wii releases.
So I clicked the ds icon in the scene releases box, so it would only display ds releases.
However, sometimes (as far as I can tell it happens randomly), the scene releases box displays a wii game, while there's only ds games in the list.
And just now when I went to the portal, the box displayed a gba game (Pixeline IIRC).
This happens to me on both IE and Firefox.
Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Beats (May 1, 2010)

Try clearing your cache.


----------



## Demonbart (May 1, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> Try clearing your cache.


Well I did that several times since I set it to display only ds games, and as I said, it just displays one wii game (usually the last release) in the "display box" while the list beneath the box only shows ds games.


----------



## Beats (May 1, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> LeLouchVII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could I have a screenie? I fail to replicate the problem.


----------



## Demonbart (May 1, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I can't get the thing to do it this time either, which makes me think it might not be that random since as far as I recall it usually stops doing it when I click a ds game in the list.


----------



## zeromac (May 1, 2010)

Lol this happened to me multiple times! (It would set my defult thing as NDS releases by it would show a pic of pixiline)

Already reported this to Costello and he fixed it AGESS ago...

Odd that it keeps popping up..

Just keep refreashing your page, it goes away


----------



## Psyfira (May 1, 2010)

Still happens to me, it's been like it for a long time. I can live with it though.


----------



## Costello (May 2, 2010)

it happens not because of your browser cache or anything, the reason is the server caching functionality.
it basically will cache the entire page with the settings too (so it uses settings from random visitors at the moment it saves data in the cache)
i'm trying to fix it as we speak


edit: should be OK now, I think ?


----------



## Demonbart (May 16, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> it happens not because of your browser cache or anything, the reason is the server caching functionality.
> it basically will cache the entire page with the settings too (so it uses settings from random visitors at the moment it saves data in the cache)
> i'm trying to fix it as we speak
> 
> ...


Thanks Costello it does work now.
Topic can be closed if any mod feels like doing that.


----------



## tj_cool (May 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Topic can be closed if any mod feels like doing that.


Whatever you want


----------

